# high rise squat with power!



## Yancwhatchuwanttho (Jun 15, 2017)

Found this gem in downtown Sacramento last night. It had a ton of rooms unfortunately I think someone saw us leaving this morning and called security. There was a guard checking all the doors after we left. Bummer.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 16, 2017)

corporate level creepy


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 16, 2017)

No offense, but I'm really not seeing anything here besides a pic of a hallway and a room with a sleeping bag. Also, a story that basically goes, "we slept there, now no one else can" so yeah, not all that helpful? I'm kind of baffled why this has so many likes.


----------



## Shwillam (Jun 16, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> No offense, but I'm really not seeing anything here besides a pic of a hallway and a room with a sleeping bag. Also, a story that basically goes, "we slept there, now no one else can" so yeah, not all that helpful? I'm kind of baffled why this has so many likes.



I was honestly very confused by this post aswell...i mean...i sleep in a lot of places i get kicked out of and wouldnt try and be all "look at how cool the place you will never be able to go cuz i couldnt figure out how to be stealthy in." Maybe next time dont get caught? That might be interesting to read...

Not a whole lot of info either. Idk. Maybe im just a dick, but what exactly were you tryna show here? I dont take pics of every alley i get kicked from.


----------



## Yancwhatchuwanttho (Jun 16, 2017)

Well here's the thing. Sorry for not elaborating. I found it be because a drunken home bum yelled something at us from the top floor while my buddy was playing banjo on the street. We hung around the area for a while and checked some doors on the way out of the area and one was cracked open. When we left these bums were still up top. An hour or so later approximately (8am.) A security guard was walking around the building checking doors. This building is being Renovated directly next to the new golden1center and the security is heavy there anyhow but I was only seen leaving by a random person in a passing vehicle they didn't necessarily do anything about it. My thought are it may be useful for a short time but it's also likely that it's already blown up by local home bums. If anyone is in the area and wants to check it out I'd be happy to give you the location.


----------



## Yancwhatchuwanttho (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm glad y'all said something. I've never been involved in message boards other Than lurking, I'll work on including useful content.


----------



## LeeenPocket (Jun 18, 2017)

Sacramento is full of home bums. All that gentrification....I'm surprised you found a place at all. Where you headed to next? There's a ton of free camping up near Tahoe.


----------



## Yancwhatchuwanttho (Jun 18, 2017)

LeeenPocket said:


> Sacramento is full of home bums. All that gentrification....I'm surprised you found a place at all. Where you headed to next? There's a ton of free camping up near Tahoe.


 I've got a job in the green valley area just Killin time until then. It's 108degrees In Sacramento today. Friggin miserable.


----------

